# Hello from O-H-I-O!



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard. I enjoy reading the forum each day.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## ky_mike (May 9, 2011)

Welcome. I grew up in Bucyrus!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome CW!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome CW, you are not very far from where I live.


----------



## cwaggy (Aug 12, 2012)

Mmmmm, Home of Karle's brats!!! Yum! Yum!!


----------



## cwaggy (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi WWW! The biggest difference between where you live and where I live is the presence or absence of hills!! I am a flatlander while you live in the beautiful rolling hills (us northwesterners call them mountains) of SE Ohio! Haha!


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Northwesterners do not call those mountains! Come out here and I will show you mountains! I was born in the City of Seven Hills (Cincinnati), and now I live near mountains.

I looked at your greeting and now have the line "What's round on the ends. . . " stuck in my head.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
My father lives in you're area, near East Harbor state park. Also have family in Huron.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

cwaggy, I guess I never stopped to think about life without rolling hills, if you are a flatlander then I suppose I am a hilljack lol ......Bill


----------

